# DIY: Angel Eye Remote Mod (If w/o footwell lights)



## Pendulum (Feb 26, 2009)

This is for vehicles without footwell lights that want the remote mod for their angel eyes.
There is a fast easy way to wire the remote mod without running a wire up to your dome lights and I thought I would share.

(Disclaimer: This is guide is for reference only. I am not responsible for any injuries or problems you may experience with your vehicle, while or after following this guide. Proceed at your own risk)

1) Open your hood and create a small incision in the firewall grommet to pass the trigger wire through (this is best done with a knife with a small end). If you have a grommet above the positive wire you can pull it back and pass the wire through there. Once the trigger wire is through the whole push it in about 2 inches.









2) Go inside your car and remove your glove box. There are six screws that you have to remove, three along the top, two on each side behind the cords, and one underneath the glovebox right by the door frame. Once the screws have been taken out simply pull forward and the glovebox should drop.









3)Pull down the tray to allow for easy access to the firewall and wire. (You may skip this step if you wish)









4)Locate the GM5 module and the x253 (middle) connector (circled). Follow the wires coming of that connector and locate the red wire with a blue stripe.









5) Pull the red wire with blue stripe out and place your wire tap on the red/blue wire, as well as the trigger wire, (wire taps may vary). Clamp the down the tap and make sure the wires are secure. 









6) Turn on your dome lights and check to make sure that angel eyes are working. You can also close the doors and unlock your doors with the remote to make sure everything works.









7) Reinstall the glove box, and enjoy your lovely angel eyes every time you unlock your doors.


----------

